# Bug Spray in Cellar?



## patricia1951 (Apr 11, 2011)

We have a cellar where all the pipes, some electrical wires, and (I assume) some gas pipes are. My brother went down there and said there were black widows, though I'm not sure whether he really saw them or not.

However, there are obviously many spider webs of one type or another and I'm wondering if I can spray something like Raid down there? I know one cannot use bug bombs around gas pipes, but what about bug spray?

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

bug bombs don't explode. they spray.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

You must be careful with aerosols around pilot lights and open flame. The gas pipes and wires don’t matter. Don’t overdose in any case. Read how much you can use in a given space. Raid Max is a good aerosol as it leaves a residual behind that continues killing. It is not a “bomb” or a total-release aerosol but you aim and direct it into the webs and along the top and bottom of foundation wall. This way is more efficient and effective anyway.


----------

